# Paint spray guns



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Should I even bother? My father hated them. Now I have to re-paint the house he painted with a brush and took him a year to finish. I know I need a power washer and a bunch of cedar lap board but should I bother with a paint sprayer? If u think so what brand / model did you buy?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Use an airless, look into renting one.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

My Experience with paint spray guns are, do not go cheap on them lol.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

It is best to rent unless you have plan to paint once w week.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought a Graco X5 for staining a fence and it worked good. Has the reversible tip for unclogging the tip during use.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

YES!

When I painted my Kingwood house, I bought a professional Graco Magnum. It was roughly $800, 8 years ago. You can also rent them.

I used it to paint the house, cabinets, doors, etc and it has paid for itself many times over. When painting the house, it was 2 stories, brick on the front, 1/2 and 1/2 wood on the sides on all wood on the back with an all wood garage. I painted the entire house in less than a day.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought this one and have had zero problems with it. But it'll drive you nuts refilling it on a whole house.
Paint Sprayer
Graco 16Y385 Truecoat 360


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

The main thing with sprayers is.....take completely apart and clean well. I had rent houses and bought a pressure sprayer and I probably painted 50 or so whole interiors of houses between tenants and several exteriors. They are well worth it if you paint a lot. You can first class, spray paint a closet in 2 minutes....try it some other way!! LOL 

I could spray a whole interior of an EMPTY house in ~6-8 hours, depending on size. Depending on sprayer, sometimes have to thin down latex a little. For big painting jobs the ones that suck out of a 5 gal paint pail is the one to get. When you get going, you can empty a 5 gallon bucket in an hour or so.

If your just doing one paint job, rent one....you could probably hire the job done for what a good sprayer would cost. The little airless sprayers (~$100) are ok for small jobs, but I wouldn't want to paint a house with one.

Later
R3F


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Airless*

On my second one, the first was a Campbell Hausfeld diaphragm type that ran for many years. I sprayed acrylic latex, oil base, copper napthenate and Sherwin Williams DTM through it. I even was stupid enough to loan it out and it always worked but I cleaned it myself, I would tell them to just shut it off and bring it to me that day and I would flush it. It just finally lost pressure and like most power tools I could replace it cheaper than repairing it. I now have a Graco 440 Titan. It is in a whole different class from the CH, it will flat cover some area. The big problem is wind drift and over spray. You better pick a calm day and cover everything up, latex will drift a long long way. I think my new one will deliver over a half a gallon of liquid per minute, you better be moving or you got tons of runs. Only way to go on exterior painting. It might be wise to rent, lots of money to tie up for one job and you won't have to worry about loaning it out to your friends.


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

I have found the cheaper Grayco sprays as well as the more expensive, just not as fast. Keep it well cleaned and it will last you a long time. Good Luck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The downside of spraying is that you spend a huge amount of time prepping, covering, and masking before hand. But it sure is nice getting all the actual painting done in an hour or two.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

If anyone is still reading this string, I had 14 rent houses and bought and sold another 20 or so.....I painted all of them the same paint Sherman Williams Antique White. When ever I had to repaint a house after a tenant, I had sections of 1/8" panel, cut into about 18" wide strips, some 8' long, some shorter. 

I would lay the strips on the floor, leaned over the top of the floor trim, and had a helper hold it up against door/window trim. I actually masked very little. Painting around the trim, the same color, you had to look real close to see any difference. On the floor trim, propped at a slight angle, the paint would kinda fade into the small space and blend.

Might work for some of you, if you paint the same color.

Later
R3F


----------

